# SD Card for Canon R6



## rocket (Jun 8, 2021)

Hey People, I am in the market for an sd card for video on R6, especially 4k 60fps, my choices are
SanDisk 64GB Extreme PRO UHS-II SDXC / V90 / U3 / Class 10​Sandisk Extreme Pro SDXC 64GB U3 300MB / s Class 10 UHS-II​SanDisk Extreme Pro 64MB 95MB V30 UHS-I U3 CLASS 10​
Can someone suggest to me the suitable one for the camera? Thank you in advance.


----------



## dcm (Jun 8, 2021)

This article describes the considerations and some card choices. https://alikgriffin.com/best-memory-cards-for-the-canon-r6/


----------



## rocket (Jun 8, 2021)

dcm said:


> This article describes the considerations and some card choices. https://alikgriffin.com/best-memory-cards-for-the-canon-r6/


Thank you, I'll check it out.


----------



## FrenchFry (Jun 25, 2021)

You may want to consider a larger card for video.


----------



## ronaldbyram (Aug 21, 2021)

I shoot sports with my 7D2 and that has been jpg. I just purchased a R6 and 2 64gb Prograde cards. I see 1790 possible captures. in the camera I assume I need to double that Amount for 2 cards for approx. 3500 captures? I plan to try and shoot RAW now that I have a large buffer. should I consider 128's? thoughts?


----------



## koenkooi (Aug 21, 2021)

ronaldbyram said:


> I shoot sports with my 7D2 and that has been jpg. I just purchased a R6 and 2 64gb Prograde cards. I see 1790 possible captures. in the camera I assume I need to double that Amount for 2 cards for approx. 3500 captures? I plan to try and shoot RAW now that I have a large buffer. should I consider 128's? thoughts?


If you're coming from JPEG, you could give CRAW a chance, that will save you a lot of space for getting almost all of the benefit from RAW.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 21, 2021)

koenkooi said:


> If you're coming from JPEG, you could give CRAW a chance, that will save you a lot of space for getting almost all of the benefit from RAW.


There is a consensus that people can't see any detectable loss using CRAW.


----------



## koenkooi (Aug 21, 2021)

AlanF said:


> There is a consensus that people can't see any detectable loss using CRAW.


Agreed, but the big missing thing, for me, is that DPP4 can't run DLO on CRAWs. Which isn't a problem for L lenses (except the EF17-40L), but the EF and RF f/1.8 lenses benefit greatly from it. Miles ahead of what Lightroom can do for those. 

CRAW in crop mode with the electronic shutter saves me a lot of disk space when trying to do DIFs


----------



## AlanF (Aug 21, 2021)

koenkooi said:


> Agreed, but the big missing thing, for me, is that DPP4 can't run DLO on CRAWs. Which isn't a problem for L lenses (except the EF17-40L), but the EF and RF f/1.8 lenses benefit greatly from it. Miles ahead of what Lightroom can do for those.
> 
> CRAW in crop mode with the electronic shutter saves me a lot of disk space when trying to do DIFs


And miles behind what DxO PL4 can do!


----------

